

 Scaling xkcd-map.rent-a-geek.de to 13k req/s on one server - dividuum
https://github.com/dividuum/xkcd-1110#readme

======
WestCoastJustin
Wow, those are some large numbers. 500m requests received and ~300k visits.
500m/330k ~ 1.6k requests per visit. He is right that 500m requests via AWS
cloudfront (even S3) would cost around $500-600 [1]. With so many requests you
get dinged pretty hard. The main issue was probably bandwidth saturation. Good
job, it was fun to explore the map!

[1] <http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html>

------
silvestrov
Also known as: how to serve static images using Varnish.

------
TheHippo
Have you heard of <https://www.cloudflare.com>? The provide a simple CDN for
free.

~~~
dividuum
I have, but totally forgot about them. Thanks for reminding me. I'll try them
next time.

